# That another day story; MotleyxCray AND HighlighterxBumbleberry!



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

So I have been trying to breed Motley because I really like his coloring and Patriot because I really want to see an F2 spawn from my original pair Bozo and Betty. I put Cray and Motley together with zero results, then I remembered advice from Indjo to put a second female in the tank to create competition to spawn. It worked, on day 7 Motley and Cray spawned using Bumbleberry as an influencer! Well Motley had this great bubble nest under the bubble wrap and I lost quite a few yellow fry due to my learning curve of keeping so many, I decided to put highlighter in with Bumbleberry. It was a love/ hate relationship at first but he got right to work extended the bubble nest and the next day my yellow bettas spawned! As I was watching them put eggs in the nest, something minute was falling from the nest....you guessed it, motleyxcray babies! 
so I quickly removed bumble berry and tried not to stress Highlighter too much....oh I wish I would have syphoned the bottom of the tank! 
highlighter is the best fish!Yellow is my favorite color, breeds well, and is the best dad! So I think the babies in this picture are MotleyxCray babies. (Hatched Friday) And HighlighterxBumbleberry babies are still in the bubbles. I won’t know for sure for3-4 weeks....








Highlighter is really giving me the look!


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

Yes, yes he is. Makes you wonder what he is thinking 😆 

Such a pretty boy and good dad taking care of all those eggs 💕


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

He is thinking don’t mess with my kids. Or I’m watching you watching me. Lol


----------



## Rose of sharon (May 23, 2020)

I love yellow bettas, too!!! Good luck with all of those new beautiful babies! 😁


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Good for you! Keep us updated!!


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Well, it looks like I have 14 fry....I am going to keep Highlighter in the tank for at least a few more weeks unless something causes me to change my mind. Not sure from which pair they have come from.


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

8 days old


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

Amazing picture, thanks for sharing! ❤


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

I think these fry are from Highlighter X Bumbleberry
Won’t really know for weeks!


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

If so I can’t wait to see them color on out. They are going to be some stunning bettas. I love both highlighter and bumbleberry’s coloring.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

I agree with Kat I’m looking forward to seeing them full grown no doubt they will be gorgeous


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

MABetta said:


> I think these fry are from Highlighter X Bumbleberry
> Won’t really know for weeks!
> View attachment 1031621


There getting bigger!


----------



## Rose of sharon (May 23, 2020)

Can't wait!!!! They are so cute already!


----------

